# Anyone on Social Security Disability and drive Uber?



## louvit

I am limited on income from Social Security. This month I went 200+ over my SS limit. But it say's I can make like 750 or so a month after expenses. (I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.) Anything over this is treated as a trial month to see If I can return to work full time. you have 9 trial months in 5 years. I even went to the SS office and I still do not understand how this works. There is no way my disability would allow me to work any more than I do now. I have some issues I'd rather not discuss. I just happen to get a lot of long calls in the one month I went over my limit. I don't usually come close to my limit. I started doing this because the Dr. told me to get out some during the day.

If it matter I am 62 years old next week 3/3


----------



## SEAL Team 5

louvit said:


> I am limited on income from Social Security. This month I went 200+ over my SS limit. But it say's I can make like 750 or so a month after expenses. (I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.) Anything over this is treated as a trial month to see If I can return to work full time. you have 9 trial months in 5 years. I even went to the SS office and I still do not understand how this works.
> 
> If it matter I am 62 years old next week 3/3


So you're on disability and can easily make over the allowed limit, but you don't want to so you can continue to receive benefits. I don't think you'll get your answer asking a forum. Only you know if you're honestly capable of working.


----------



## DAG

I'm no expert, at all, on this. My hearsay is once you reach 62, SS will revert to whatever your eligible retirement is; that, often is a reduced amount unless you continued to pay in full amounts while on disability. After your post-62 checks start, you can make as much as you want on another gig. Just expect to pay appropriate income taxes. 
I REPEAT "I'm no expert".


----------



## louvit

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're on disability and can easily make over the allowed limit, but you don't want to so you can continue to receive benefits. I don't think you'll get your answer asking a forum. Only you know if you're honestly capable of working.


Working 3 hours a day when you want is a lot different than working for someone 8-12 hours a day and being cooped up and forced to do thinks. There are many types of disabilities. No I cannot have a full time job!


----------



## T3chhy_guy92

Disability, drive part time.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

I used to work in the industry. Specifically disability benefits. Talk to you ssdi office. You can earn a certain amount But you have to be honest with them. Insurance fraud is highly prosecutable so be careful. And if you're receiving any type of disability benefits from your prior employer as well, be even more careful. They will shut your claim down without notice and report you to the insurance department in your state.


----------



## T3chhy_guy92

I'm not 62 years old. So I'm fully capable of working. I'm not committing any "fraud" of any kind. Thanks.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

T3chhy_guy92 said:


> I'm not 62 years old. So I'm fully capable of working. I'm not committing any "fraud" of any kind. Thanks.


Who are you responding to? Confused by your comment as nobody was talking about you or implying you committed any fraud


----------



## entrep1776

louvit said:


> I am limited on income from Social Security. This month I went 200+ over my SS limit. But it say's I can make like 750 or so a month after expenses. (I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.) Anything over this is treated as a trial month to see If I can return to work full time. you have 9 trial months in 5 years. I even went to the SS office and I still do not understand how this works. There is no way my disability would allow me to work any more than I do now. I have some issues I'd rather not discuss. I just happen to get a lot of long calls in the one month I went over my limit. I don't usually come close to my limit. I started doing this because the Dr. told me to get out some during the day.
> 
> If it matter I am 62 years old next week 3/3


I'm no expert. But wouldn't it be NET earnings vs. GROSS earnings?


----------



## T3chhy_guy92

Oh okay. No worries. Sorry about that.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

entrep1776 said:


> I'm no expert. But wouldn't it be NET earnings vs. GROSS earnings?


No it's gross. Maybe can take out tolls but that's it


----------



## louvit

I went to my SSI office but am still confused. see the paragraphs in this link under the picture of the wheelchair. first it says like $1,130.00 then below it says $810.00. I do not understand how much I can earn before reporting it. And it is after expenses, not gross. How do I prove expenses if I have too?

thanks for any help

https://www.fool.com/retirement/gen...rk-while-receiving-social-security-disab.aspx


----------



## entrep1776

GrinsNgiggles said:


> No it's gross. Maybe can take out tolls but that's it


Let's say, for instance, that you earn $2,000 per month but have $900 in deductible expenses. That $900 will effectively reduce your income to $1,100, leaving you eligible for Social Security disability benefits.

https://www.fool.com/retirement/gen...rk-while-receiving-social-security-disab.aspx

Not surr Motley Fool best place for info. But sometimes Ss office is even less helpful.

The money I gross is very close to 54 cent deduction. So effectively my net is very low ON PAPER. My Prius probably costs around 10 cents a mile to operate. GL

Again I'm definitely not an expert.


----------



## Graueminenz

_"(I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.)"_

You really should keep track of you income and expenses. But the IRS allows you to claim a certain amount for mileage, which may or may not exceed other costs. Do not endanger you SSD by earning too much income when simply subtracting your expenses would keep you where you need to be. I didn't know you could earn anything on SSD, but what uber gives you is NOT NECESSARILY ALL INCOME. It's business revenue. They leave you to do the other half of the balance sheet.

By keeping track of all costs you can see if your expenses or the allowance for mileage is better. It will probably be the allowance.

If you have a seriously expensive automobile, and run your uber strictly like a business and use the car primarily for uber, the depreciation may change the result of the formula.


----------



## louvit

Graueminenz said:


> _"(I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.)"_
> 
> You really should keep track of you income and expenses. But the IRS allows you to claim a certain amount for mileage, which may or may not exceed other costs. Do not endanger you SSD by earning too much income when simply subtracting your expenses would keep you where you need to be. I didn't know you could earn anything on SSD, but what uber gives you is NOT NECESSARILY ALL INCOME. It's business revenue. They leave you to do the other half of the balance sheet.
> 
> By keeping track of all costs you can see if your expenses or the allowance for mileage is better. It will probably be the allowance.
> 
> If you have a seriously expensive automobile, and run your uber strictly like a business and use the car primarily for uber, the depreciation may change the result of the formula.


that's where I get confused, I can't claim all the gas I use because some is personal. I know it's done by miles driven but how do you prove the milage you do trolling for riders? I just happen to have long calls last month and didn't realize how much I made. Also this weekend there's a 25.00 an hour guarantee promotion. from 1 pm until 10 pm. I only can handle like 3-4 hours tops though.

thanks for the good reply


----------



## Danny3xd

Howdy Lou. There are apps that will keep trac of mileage and other business expenses. Of the many available, I personally use hurdlr. (That is the correct spelling)

As you drive, it turns on. At the end of the day or particular drive it will ask if it was for business or personal. So when SSD wants to account your net earnings, it will show ver clearly. 

This is the only app I have used so this is particular as far as I know to hurdlr.

You click on a send link and email the report to you. It deducts business miles and costs from your gross earnings. I have it so other costs can be deducted as my biz bank account is connected. As iis Uber income.

The report is very detailed once ya set it up. Their customer service is awesome and answer emails pretty quick.

I'll see if I can figure out how to post screen shots later. But SSD counts your net (after expenses) and not your gross earnings) against your earnings limit.

So the deposit Uber puts in your bank is not the number SSD is concerned with. They need to know what you make after expenses. 

Feel free to PM me if ya need any help or I space out and forget to post that stuff.

It's really not as complicated as it seems. Some of the language would throw a NY lawyer, lol..

But trust me. Ain't nuttun but a thing.


----------



## Danny3xd




----------



## Danny3xd

Those are the app. The report detailed in graphs with date, time, start/stop loaction and of course miles seperated by personal or business. 

Even if using miles over itemising car costs. Every thing car realated, I list as business. If say I buy gas and coffee. In the app ya split the cost. Gas is biz. While the coffee is not even though they appear on the same recept.

The report you email to yourself will list them correctly.


----------



## SatMan

louvit said:


> I am limited on income from Social Security. This month I went 200+ over my SS limit. But it say's I can make like 750 or so a month after expenses. (I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.) Anything over this is treated as a trial month to see If I can return to work full time. you have 9 trial months in 5 years. I even went to the SS office and I still do not understand how this works. There is no way my disability would allow me to work any more than I do now. I have some issues I'd rather not discuss. I just happen to get a lot of long calls in the one month I went over my limit. I don't usually come close to my limit. I started doing this because the Dr. told me to get out some during the day.
> 
> If it matter I am 62 years old next week 3/3


Louvit, I am also so SSD. I'll be 62 in September. Get the app hurdlr and learn how to use it. Keep all business related stuff in a monthly folder. 
Watch some Utube videos about Uber, but be careful to check with a seasoned accountant.


----------



## Oscar Levant

louvit said:


> I am limited on income from Social Security. This month I went 200+ over my SS limit. But it say's I can make like 750 or so a month after expenses. (I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.) Anything over this is treated as a trial month to see If I can return to work full time. you have 9 trial months in 5 years. I even went to the SS office and I still do not understand how this works. There is no way my disability would allow me to work any more than I do now. I have some issues I'd rather not discuss. I just happen to get a lot of long calls in the one month I went over my limit. I don't usually come close to my limit. I started doing this because the Dr. told me to get out some during the day.
> 
> If it matter I am 62 years old next week 3/3


You can legally deduct 57.5 cents per mile while driving for uber (might have to look it up, this might be not correct, but it's close ). For example, I'll drive 225 miles, gross $134, and IRS allows me to deduct $128 or so, leaving a profit of only what, six bucks? Yeah, if it is good for the IRS, it's good for any government agency. There ya go, and the numbers actually reflect what you are really making, if you were to drive for a longer period of time. It might not seem like it right away, but over time, it's the truth. CAVEAT, IANAL or an accountant, check, verify, etc., before you act on this. I could be wrong.


----------



## Recoup

DAG said:


> I'm no expert, at all, on this. My hearsay is once you reach 62, SS will revert to whatever your eligible retirement is; that, often is a reduced amount unless you continued to pay in full amounts while on disability. After your post-62 checks start, you can make as much as you want on another gig. Just expect to pay appropriate income taxes. I REPEAT "I'm no expert".


Sorry, this is not correct. OP's SS disability will automatically convert to regular SS retirement _at his full retirement age_--which if his birthday is 3/3/55 would be age 66 years 2 months, not 62.

Also:
https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10095.pdf -- "Working While Disabled: How We Can Help"



The Social Security Administration said:


> Trial work period - The trial work period allows you to test your ability to work for at least nine months. During your trial work period, you'll receive your full Social Security benefits regardless of how much you're earning as long as you report your work, and you continue to have a disability. In 2017, a trial work month is any month your total earnings are over $840. *If you're self-employed, you have a trial work month when you earn more than $840 (after expenses) or work more than 80 hours in your own business.* The trial work period continues until you have worked nine months within a 60-month period.


Note the 80 hours language! You will almost certainly hit 80 hours before you hit $840 post expenses.

louvit - You should really look up this brochure. It's pretty clear and I think it will answer your questions. Since it's straight from the SSA, I would depend on it in preference to any advice you get from this forum (including my own).


----------



## Danny3xd

Yes, you will be asked how many hrs. ya work. The grey area of how hours are kept is perplexing to the SSA as well. So as long as actual work hrs are under 20 per week, it will not impact SSD benefits.


----------



## tohunt4me

louvit said:


> I am limited on income from Social Security. This month I went 200+ over my SS limit. But it say's I can make like 750 or so a month after expenses. (I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.) Anything over this is treated as a trial month to see If I can return to work full time. you have 9 trial months in 5 years. I even went to the SS office and I still do not understand how this works. There is no way my disability would allow me to work any more than I do now. I have some issues I'd rather not discuss. I just happen to get a lot of long calls in the one month I went over my limit. I don't usually come close to my limit. I started doing this because the Dr. told me to get out some during the day.
> 
> If it matter I am 62 years old next week 3/3


Only the Blind and mentally dangerous.


----------



## louvit

yes they said 80 hours a month and the limit is 870.00. I think it's either. What I don't get is sometimes I will be home on the couch and online for an hour, that's not really working but I am sure they consider it working....Rock and a hard place!

Recoupe, I actually called SS yesterday and they insisted on gross. They do not care that it cost me 300 to make 1,000.00. They take it that I made 1000.00 that month.

A quick look at that article states if your expenses are due to your disability...

________________________________________________________________

What to report if you work and receive Social Security disability If you receive Social Security because of a disability, you or your representative must tell us right away if: • You start or stop work; • You reported your work, but your duties, hours, or pay change; or •* You start paying expenses for work because of your disability.

*
I already went over my limit in Feb and March. Starting next month I will not make more than 850.00, they said my gross income cannot be more that 870.00

thanks everyone 
Lou
*
*


----------



## Lee239

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're on disability and can easily make over the allowed limit, but you don't want to so you can continue to receive benefits. I don't think you'll get your answer asking a forum. Only you know if you're honestly capable of working.


They are talking about the limit allowed to earn and still collect SSD, they are not earning what SSD pays plus what they earn.

Say they get $1200 a month on SSD and they are allowed to make up to $750 more a month and continue the benefits. Does not mean the person is working and capable of earning $1950 a month.



louvit said:


> that's where I get confused, I can't claim all the gas I use because some is personal. I know it's done by miles driven but how do you prove the milage you do trolling for riders? I just happen to have long calls last month and didn't realize how much I made. Also this weekend there's a 25.00 an hour guarantee promotion. from 1 pm until 10 pm. I only can handle like 3-4 hours tops though.
> 
> thanks for the good reply


You have to keep track of your miles as by logging them and writing them down as soon as you leave home and turn on the app looking for riders. Keep track of it all the way to the end of your day. You are allowed to deduct I think 53.5 cents per mile and not just while doing the rides, but while going from one ride to the other.



Danny3xd said:


> Those are the app. The report detailed in graphs with date, time, start/stop loaction and of course miles seperated by personal or business.
> 
> Even if using miles over itemising car costs. Every thing car realated, I list as business. If say I buy gas and coffee. In the app ya split the cost. Gas is biz. While the coffee is not even though they appear on the same recept.
> 
> The report you email to yourself will list them correctly.


So gas is not counted towards your standard mileage deduction say 53.5 or whatever it is?


----------



## Recoup

The standard IRS deduction includes gas and depreciation. You can't take the std deduction and also deduct gasoline.


----------



## louvit

ok I now know what I can earn and it's gross....on another note is this a good enough ledger to keep for taxes? I just started it.....


----------



## Recoup

Sad to say, I think the person you asked is misinformed. Text from the brochure I cited above:

If you're self-employed, you have a trial work month when you earn more than *$840 (after expenses)*
or work more than 80 hours in your own business. (Emphasis added)


----------



## louvit

I guess I will call again and maybe ask for a supervisor. Or sit at the SSI office again for 4 hours... I really need to know the truth....also she said 870.00 not 840.00... Unreal that you can't get a straight answer. So far I only went over in February and March but am really concerned with the upcoming months. Mind you I only work 3-4 hours a day, I never thought I'd make over a grand a month doing this... I want to think that at tax time they will realize that after expenses like mileage I did not clear what uber paid me....

what I can't believe is that no one here is on disability trying to make a few bucks to pay bills.


----------



## Lee239

louvit said:


> I guess I will call again and maybe ask for a supervisor. Or sit at the SSI office again for 4 hours... I really need to know the truth....


Just earn $200 or less a week and you should be fine, you may be able to earn more, but you may have to explain the mileage deductions, and I've heard people say if they work for a while and still collect SSD may say they are okay to work and drop them. I don't think Medicare has an income cap, but it may, if you get any other benefits they can be affected too.


----------



## louvit

Lee239 said:


> Just earn $200 or less a week and you should be fine, you may be able to earn more, but you may have to explain the mileage deductions, and I've heard people say if they work for a while and still collect SSD may say they are okay to work and drop them. I don't think Medicare has an income cap, but it may, if you get any other benefits they can be affected too.


that's the plan right now,200.00 a month until I'm 66. My SSD payments pay the bills I can't lose that. I had a high stress Wall St. job that I cannot do anymore due to a breakdown and many other personal issues. How can they compare 3 hours of driving and only if I want to to 14 hours a day moving a billion dollars a day? The only answer I need from them is before or after expenses....You all know if u make 1,000 a month it cost you close to 300 to get that grand.


----------



## Lee239

louvit said:


> that's the plan right now,200.00 a month until I'm 66. My SSD payments pay the bills I can't lose that. I had a high stress Wall St. job that I cannot do anymore due to a breakdown and many other personal issues. How can they compare 3 hours of driving and only if I want to to 14 hours a day moving a billion dollars a day? The only answer I need from them is before or after expenses....You all know if u make 1,000 a month it cost you close to 300 to get that grand.


I think for Uber it's after expenses, for most jobs that pay a regular salary there would not be any expenses , but you may have to explain that if it comes into question.


----------



## Recoup

Remember that this is considered SELF-EMPLOYMENT income. Possibly the person who told you gross was thinking about regular employment...


----------



## Lee239

louvit said:


> that's the plan right now,200.00 a month until I'm 66. My SSD payments pay the bills I can't lose that. I had a high stress Wall St. job that I cannot do anymore due to a breakdown and many other personal issues. How can they compare 3 hours of driving and only if I want to to 14 hours a day moving a billion dollars a day? The only answer I need from them is before or after expenses....You all know if u make 1,000 a month it cost you close to 300 to get that grand.


If you ever have an issue with SSD insist on speaking to a supervisor who is familiar with the self employed or independent contractor work as a driver with your own vehicle with high allowable deductions. With your deductions which you should be logging in your miles from when you start the day and go pick up a ride until your last ride with a deduction of over 50 cents a mile and with what Uber pays you, you should not show a net income for the most part or very minimal. You would probably need to gross 32oo a month with high surge rides to equal 870 a month in net profit. Explain to the people at SSD that you are using your maintenance and expense and wear and tear on your car to help pay bills now but you are not making a profit. You can deduct car washes, fuel injector cleaners or octane booster fluids, oil, water and mints and gum for pax, etc too. I don't know if Uber puts the gross amount on the 1099 or the amount after their share.



louvit said:


> ok I now know what I can earn and it's gross....on another note is this a good enough ledger to keep for taxes? I just started it.....
> View attachment 107501


the first thing I see is the dates you drove are not listed.


----------



## Altima ATL

I am not sure about how the whole SS Disability thing works, but it should be quite easy to show a net operating loss driving Uber for tax purposes and would imagine that the SS office would use a similar calculation.

One thing that you maybe should consider is that if you drive a lot, then the SS office may view that you can in fact work for some amount of hours per month and make adjustments that are not in your favor.

jm2cw


----------



## Lee239

*For people who are self-employed, Social Security is only interested in their "net earnings from self-employment" or NESE instead of gross income. This is completely different from the way Social Security treats earned income from wage employment in which gross income is counted!*

I can't post the link but if you copy and search google with the words above you can find the link.

For people who are self-employed, Social Security is only interested in their "net earnings from self-employment" or NESE instead of gross income. This is completely different from the way Social Security treats earned income from wage employment in which gross income is counted!

(Uber does not send out regular 1099 so that makes it easier to explain to SSD from what I understand. )


----------



## louvit

Oscar Levant said:


> You can legally deduct 57.5 cents per mile while driving for uber (might have to look it up, this might be not correct, but it's close ). For example, I'll drive 225 miles, gross $134, and IRS allows me to deduct $128 or so, leaving a profit of only what, six bucks? Yeah, if it is good for the IRS, it's good for any government agency. There ya go, and the numbers actually reflect what you are really making, if you were to drive for a longer period of time. It might not seem like it right away, but over time, it's the truth. CAVEAT, IANAL or an accountant, check, verify, etc., before you act on this. I could be wrong.


this seems to the opinion and the answer that makes most sense. But I have to be sure before I earn too much for 9 months. I called SS again yesterday but could not get a supervisor.

thanks all


----------



## Danny3xd

Lou,

The reason I suggested that app, it lists things very clearly and you can print out the report in an easy to understand format.

Not to over complicate this, but. Most often taking the standard, mileage deduction is the most equitable. But in this app, you would still list things like oil, floor mats, candy/water as bussiness expences. In the report, it will say the oil is not tax deductible if using mileage. But a portion of the others are.

The net (after expenses) and the hours worked are what they are concerned with.



tohunt4me said:


> Only the Blind and mentally dangerous.


Define "dangerous" ?

snork



Lee239 said:


> They are talking about the limit allowed to earn and still collect SSD, they are not earning what SSD pays plus what they earn.
> 
> Say they get $1200 a month on SSD and they are allowed to make up to $750 more a month and continue the benefits. Does not mean the person is working and capable of earning $1950 a month.
> 
> You have to keep track of your miles as by logging them and writing them down as soon as you leave home and turn on the app looking for riders. Keep track of it all the way to the end of your day. You are allowed to deduct I think 53.5 cents per mile and not just while doing the rides, but while going from one ride to the other.
> 
> So gas is not counted towards your standard mileage deduction say 53.5 or whatever it is?


Lee, no. But it should still be kept track of as a business expense.


----------



## Trump Economics

Recoup said:


> Sorry, this is not correct. OP's SS disability will automatically convert to regular SS retirement _at his full retirement age_--which if his birthday is 3/3/55 would be age 66 years 2 months, not 62.
> 
> Also:
> https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10095.pdf -- "Working While Disabled: How We Can Help"
> 
> Note the 80 hours language! You will almost certainly hit 80 hours before you hit $840 post expenses.
> 
> louvit - You should really look up this brochure. It's pretty clear and I think it will answer your questions. Since it's straight from the SSA, I would depend on it in preference to any advice you get from this forum (including my own).


Uber is helping me become emotionally disabled -- does this count?


----------



## Danny3xd

Trump Economics said:


> Uber is helping me become emotionally disabled -- does this count?


LoL, TE.


----------



## louvit

Recoup said:


> Sorry, this is not correct. OP's SS disability will automatically convert to regular SS retirement _at his full retirement age_--which if his birthday is 3/3/55 would be age 66 years 2 months, not 62.
> 
> Also:
> https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10095.pdf -- "Working While Disabled: How We Can Help"
> 
> Note the 80 hours language! You will almost certainly hit 80 hours before you hit $840 post expenses.
> 
> louvit - You should really look up this brochure. It's pretty clear and I think it will answer your questions. Since it's straight from the SSA, I would depend on it in preference to any advice you get from this forum (including my own).


I knew this already, I just didn't think it had anything to do with the issue I was asking about. I did turn 62 and nothing changed. When I am 66 nothing will change either except maybe the amount I am allowed to earn weather gross or net. I even had a rider that was an attorney and we started talking and he wasn't even sure if the 840.00 allowable a month is gross or net. I give up trying to find out. I've been driving 5 months for uber and went over the limit twice. I just need to be careful and not earn 841.00 or work over 80 hours. Shouldn't be an issue, The 2 months I did go over were freak months where I got long calls and return trips, how often does that happen in a 3-4 hour work day


----------



## louvit

lol looks like I'm already screwed for April and it's only the 10th....Guess I'll have a few weeks off this month. Not bad for 4 hours a day

.


----------



## Recoup

There's something you don't hear very often... "Damn, I made too much money Ubering!"

Recommended reading: $2.00 a Day: Living on Almost Nothing in America


----------



## louvit

Recoup said:


> There's something you don't hear very often... "Damn, I made too much money Ubering!"
> 
> Recommended reading: $2.00 a Day: Living on Almost Nothing in America


yea it sucks that in this country they don't understand that I cannot do Wall st. stuff anymore with stress and 14 hours a day and tight deadlines but I can drive when and if I want. There are day's I get in the car and make 3.19 for the day cause I just want to go home. Try that in the corporate world I lived in for 40 years.....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

louvit said:


> ok I now know what I can earn and it's gross....on another note is this a good enough ledger to keep for taxes? I just started it.....
> View attachment 107501


You need a column for cash tips, have to keep it separate because the credit cards are reported separately. You will need a good ledger of all your cash income.


----------



## Tippy711

On social security disability you can only make $1030 a month working at a job. Running a business is different, your business can only gross $730 a month. You can only work 34 hours a month. Once you go over any of these amounts you are showing social security that you are"able to work" and your benefits will be terminated.


----------



## louvit

Tippy711 said:


> On social security disability you can only make $1030 a month working at a job. Running a business is different, your business can only gross $730 a month. You can only work 34 hours a month. Once you go over any of these amounts you are showing social security that you are"able to work" and your benefits will be terminated.


I think that is way off according to the SS website.

https://www.fool.com/retirement/gen...rk-while-receiving-social-security-disab.aspx

Here's a paragraph from that link.

Trial work period
Sometimes it's hard to know whether you'll be able to return to work following a disability. Thankfully, the Social Security Administration allows you to test the waters without compromising your disability benefits. During what's known as your trial work period, you can test your ability to work for nine months, during which you'll receive your disability benefits in full, regardless of how much you make. For 2016, any month where you earn over $810 is considered a trial work month. If you're self-employed, any month where you work more than 80 hours is also considered a trial work month. Your trial period will continue until you've worked nine months within a 60-month timeframe.


----------



## Lee239

louvit said:


> yea it sucks that in this country they don't understand that I cannot do Wall st. stuff anymore with stress and 14 hours a day and tight deadlines but I can drive when and if I want. There are day's I get in the car and make 3.19 for the day cause I just want to go home. Try that in the corporate world I lived in for 40 years.....


$3 a day suck but I made $5 all day yesterday.


----------



## louvit

Lee239 said:


> $3 a day suck but I made $5 all day yesterday.


LOL,,, I am just saying sometimes I just can't do it and have to go home. How is that considered me being able to hold down a job? In my state of mind right now one thing can ruin my day and I just need to be left alone at home.


----------



## SFLDude

louvit said:


> lol looks like I'm already screwed for April and it's only the 10th....Guess I'll have a few weeks off this month. Not bad for 4 hours a day
> 
> .
> View attachment 111333


Hi... What kinda XL you have and do you get alot of XL requests or do you mix it up with Xrides?


----------



## louvit

SFLDude said:


> Hi... What kinda XL you have and do you get alot of XL requests or do you mix it up with Xrides?


I actually need to change my status, they signed me up as an XL when I started and I recently found out the downgraded me to an x. I have a Nissan Rouge.. I did like the XL pay...lol I found out when a pax had a lot of stuff and said I requested an XL but there were non around, I said I am an XL and he showed me that I was an X. Not a word from uber though.

I may get help, I have actually met an attorney that I picked up a few times and we spoke about this, although this is not his field he is interested in finding information on it. Today by change I picked up his son from school and took him to the office and asked the son, is your dad the attorney here? He said yea, he seen me and came out and gave me his business card and said whatever you need let me know, I said the same thing we discussed. He took my number and is going to research it....I guess you can make connections doing this job.....lol

He seems to think that there is no monthly reporting of wages from uber only the year end 1099, so after the .54 or whatever per mile write off my 1400.00 months will become like 700.00 months when averaged out.

IE..

in April I grossed $1,354.60
drove 3017 miles online which at .57 a mile IRS deduction is $1,719.69..
So I actually lost $365.00 after the mileage deductions...

does this really make sense?


----------



## SFLDude

louvit said:


> I actually need to change my status, they signed me up as an XL when I started and I recently found out the downgraded me to an x. I have a Nissan Rouge.. I did like the XL pay...lol I found out when a pax had a lot of stuff and said I requested an XL but there were non around, I said I am an XL and he showed me that I was an X. Not a word from uber though.


Thanks. I was wondering, I drive in South florida and really struggle to make over $325 a week for 20hrs. I have a 2008 Honda CRV thats getting pretty beat up...was thinking on moving up to XL , would have to buy something, Not sure if its worth it. Thanks.


----------



## louvit

SFLDude said:


> Thanks. I was wondering, I drive in South florida and really struggle to make over $325 a week for 20hrs. I have a 2008 Honda CRV thats getting pretty beat up...was thinking on moving up to XL , would have to buy something, Not sure if its worth it. Thanks.


an XL will probably be a big 6 or 8 cylinder, look at gas mileage and how many xl calls you may get. I was looking for Ubers response to me and can't locate it. But they said it must hold 5 passengers and driver to be an xl, why I was an xl when I started? who knows? , most suv's hold 4 passengers and some luggage like ours.

I just noticed that there are lot's of categories...We should be Uber SUV.... I found this when I went to change my info on her from xl to x.. I just sent support a message to see why I am not at least an suv....

Driving:

No selection
UberX
UberBLACK
UberSUV
UberLUX
UberTAXI
UberPLUS
Lyft
Taxi
Livery
UberSELECT
UberXL
UberPREMIUM


----------



## SFLDude

louvit said:


> I actually need to change my status, they signed me up as an XL when I started and I recently found out the downgraded me to an x. I have a Nissan Rouge.. I did like the XL pay...lol I found out when a pax had a lot of stuff and said I requested an XL but there were non around, I said I am an XL and he showed me that I was an X. Not a word from uber though.
> 
> I may get help, I have actually met an attorney that I picked up a few times and we spoke about this, although this is not his field he is interested in finding information on it. Today by change I picked up his son from school and took him to the office and asked the son, is your dad the attorney here? He said yea, he seen me and came out and gave me his business card and said whatever you need let me know, I said the same thing we discussed. He took my number and is going to research it....I guess you can make connections doing this job.....lol
> 
> He seems to think that there is no monthly reporting of wages from uber only the year end 1099, so after the .54 or whatever per mile write off my 1400.00 months will become like 700.00 months when averaged out.
> 
> IE..
> 
> in April I grossed $1,354.60
> drove 3017 miles online which at .57 a mile IRS deduction is $1,719.69..
> So I actually lost $365.00 after the mileage deductions...
> 
> does this really make sense?


Actually yes if ya think about it. The fact that you loose money driving for UBER in the eyes of the IRS, this loss will off set your SS money and any other (Pensions, 401k ) distributions you may be taxable.


----------



## louvit

SFLDude said:


> Actually yes if ya think about it. The fact that you loose money driving for UBER in the eyes of the IRS, this loss will off set your SS money and any other (Pensions, 401k ) distributions you may be taxable.


I live on only social security disability which is non taxable. When uber send the 1099,s is that just what you were paid or is it the total before they take their fee? I ask because I worked only Nov and Dec last year and the 1099 was over what I actually earned in cash.

wish I knew what this meant...lol

http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/tax-help-uber-drivers-file-uber-1099/


----------



## SFLDude

louvit said:


> an XL will probably be a big 6 or 8 cylinder, look at gas mileage and how many xl calls you may get. I was looking for Ubers response to me and can't locate it. But they said it must hold 5 passengers and driver to be an xl, why I was an xl when I started? who knows? , most suv's hold 4 passengers and some luggage like ours.
> 
> I just noticed that there are lot's of categories...We should be Uber SUV.... I found this when I went to change my info on her from xl to x.. I just sent support a message to see why I am not at least an suv....
> 
> Driving:
> 
> No selection
> UberX
> UberBLACK
> UberSUV
> UberLUX
> UberTAXI
> UberPLUS
> Lyft
> Taxi
> Livery
> UberSELECT
> UberXL
> UberPREMIUM


I know it depends on your market on what car types are offered. You can find this out buy going into your pax app and pick your destination and it will tell you what car types are available, not all of these are available in my area, it also tell you the pax you can have for each. For any XL or LUX XL you have to have third row seating. So you can have Max of 6 pax.


----------



## Lee239

louvit said:


> I live on only social security disability which is non taxable. When uber send the 1099,s is that just what you were paid or is it the total before they take their fee? I ask because I worked only Nov and Dec last year and the 1099 was over what I actually earned in cash.
> 
> wish I knew what this meant...lol
> 
> http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/tax-help-uber-drivers-file-uber-1099/


Yeah I think I read somewhere else that the amount they send you has their fees in it too, but you just have to claim what they paid you. If you look in the taxes forum section there may be more info. You should be careful not to work more than 20 hours a week doing Uber too, because after 80 hours a month even if you don't make a profit they count it was a work month. But you can see the time you are on a ride in your statements online and claim the time so you can be out for a few hours but only be making money for an hour and a half with pax in the car.


----------



## SFLDude

louvit said:


> I live on only social security disability which is non taxable. When uber send the 1099,s is that just what you were paid or is it the total before they take their fee? I ask because I worked only Nov and Dec last year and the 1099 was over what I actually earned in cash.
> 
> wish I knew what this meant...lol
> 
> What the 1099 states is what you billed your customers, Not what you got paid, (Don't Know How UBER is getting away with this kinda reporting.) But for you they also give you a separate email breaking it down what they took out and what tolls were charged, Booking Fees, to the customer plus any other misc stuff. You use this info to net what you got paid. Don't forget any mileage you drive to make that revenue is tax deducible





louvit said:


> I live on only social security disability which is non taxable. When uber send the 1099,s is that just what you were paid or is it the total before they take their fee? I ask because I worked only Nov and Dec last year and the 1099 was over what I actually earned in cash.
> 
> wish I knew what this meant...lol
> 
> http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/tax-help-uber-drivers-file-uber-1099/


----------



## Lee239

I think Uber reports what they collect from the customer, the problem is this is true they collect more than the 25% they deduct and the 75% and booking fee, so if their numbers are wrong next year, which I doubt I will last much longer I will dispute their numbers. They routinely overcharge the pax for the longest route and most time expected on the ride and pay us only for the miles and time we did on the ride, and they keep the difference.


----------



## SFLDude

That is what you billed your riders not your net pay. I been doing this since august probably won't be doing it much longer. I am SS and don't really need it but its extra cash...


----------



## Lee239

SFLDude said:


> That is what you billed your riders not your net pay. I been doing this since august probably won't be doing it much longer. I am SS and don't really need it but its extra cash...


It's extra revenue, but not real extra income after deductions.


----------



## Tippy711

Lee239 said:


> I think Uber reports what they collect from the customer, the problem is this is true they collect more than the 25% they deduct and the 75% and booking fee, so if their numbers are wrong next year, which I doubt I will last much longer I will dispute their numbers. They routinely overcharge the pax for the longest route and most time expected on the ride and pay us only for the miles and time we did on the ride, and they keep the difference.


This is completely true. I dropped a pax off at the airport yesterday, since we hit it off on the way I asked if he could wait a minute in the car when we reached the airport. After completing the trip I showed him my trip history specificly his trip. The fare was $50.64 from which I got paid $40.64. He showed me his phone and Uber chrged him $57.93 for the trip. He asked me if he could pay the 50 instead of 57. I told him since he accepted the amount shown when requesting the trip that what he's gotta pay. He didn't like that but it confirmed what I've been reading on this forum, Uber is scamming their own customers. He told me he thought we got paid a pecentage of the total fair so Uber screwed me out of money. I explained to him we get paid per mile and time during the trip so they didn't screw me. That made him realize that he was the one that got screwed.


----------



## Lee239

Tippy711 said:


> This is completely true. I dropped a pax off at the airport yesterday, since we hit it off on the way I asked if he could wait a minute in the car when we reached the airport. After completing the trip I showed him my trip history specificly his trip. The fare was $50.64 from which I got paid $40.64. He showed me his phone and Uber chrged him $57.93 for the trip. He asked me if he could pay the 50 instead of 57. I told him since he accepted the amount shown when requesting the trip that what he's gotta pay. He didn't like that but it confirmed what I've been reading on this forum, Uber is scamming their own customers. He told me he thought we got paid a pecentage of the total fair so Uber screwed me out of money. I explained to him we get paid per mile and time during the trip so they didn't screw me. That made him realize that he was the one that got screwed.


I think the fare amount does not include the booking fee so it's an extra $2.60 or so, so he really only got charged $4 or 5 extra. But on other rides uber is overcharging the pax by a lot.


----------



## Cheapscrub

louvit said:


> I actually need to change my status, they signed me up as an XL when I started and I recently found out the downgraded me to an x. I have a Nissan Rouge.. I did like the XL pay...lol I found out when a pax had a lot of stuff and said I requested an XL but there were non around, I said I am an XL and he showed me that I was an X. Not a word from uber though.
> 
> I may get help, I have actually met an attorney that I picked up a few times and we spoke about this, although this is not his field he is interested in finding information on it. Today by change I picked up his son from school and took him to the office and asked the son, is your dad the attorney here? He said yea, he seen me and came out and gave me his business card and said whatever you need let me know, I said the same thing we discussed. He took my number and is going to research it....I guess you can make connections doing this job.....lol
> 
> He seems to think that there is no monthly reporting of wages from uber only the year end 1099, so after the .54 or whatever per mile write off my 1400.00 months will become like 700.00 months when averaged out.
> 
> IE..
> 
> in April I grossed $1,354.60
> drove 3017 miles online which at .57 a mile IRS deduction is $1,719.69..
> So I actually lost $365.00 after the mileage deductions...
> 
> does this really make sense?


Did you ever get the final details regarding Uber and SSDI with the attorney you met? It's all so confusing. With deductions I'm good but without deductions I am not. I started driving in Feb and assumed it was net income that counted until I started looking at the internet.


----------



## Danny3xd

It ia your net, Cheapscrub.


----------



## Jobless Broke

I am really much older than you and on a pension. You were in diapers when I was serving my country in the military. I have never in my entire life been on the dole. I recently lost my business and I am stony broke at this time. The pension is only a stop gap for the moment. All the money I earn from Uber is going straight into another business that I have started and soon I will again be free of having to beg for sustenance by accepting alms from the Government. Be free. Do something. If you do nothing, nothing happens. If you can earn then go earn. Don't rely on our young people to support you, they have their lives and they don't need the burden of extra taxes.


----------



## louvit

I gave up trying to find out. I decided just to make the maximum I am allowed which is 840.00 a month. I only work a few hours in the morning anyway. As far as the net and gross thing from what I've learned I do not have to report monthly and I guess they take it from the tax return which if you do the math at.54 a mile write off even the month I made 1500.00 after only that deduction I had a losing month it was like 3,000 miles that month which is a 1600.00 deduction


----------



## Jobless Broke

louvit said:


> I gave up trying to find out. I decided just to make the maximum I am allowed which is 840.00 a month. I only work a few hours in the morning anyway. As far as the net and gross thing from what I've learned I do not have to report monthly and I guess they take it from the tax return which if you do the math at.54 a mile write off even the month I made 1500.00 after only that deduction I had a losing month it was like 3,000 miles that month which is a 1600.00 deduction


When drawing a pension I can not earn more then $165.00 per fortnight, For every $1.00 that I earn over that amount of $165.00 they reduce my pension at a rate of $0.50 for every $1.00 earned. 
If you are earning over the amount then there is nothing that stops you from putting that money into another business. Any expenditure that you have with the business is tax deductible. Here is an example. 
You start a printing business. For this you need equipment and premises. But because of your situation, the premises can be one or more rooms in your home. You have to prove that the space you use is dedicated to your business. You will also need a desk and a computer, stationary, ink etc etc. You can then claim a portion based on the percentage of floor area that is used for business, of your rent or mortgage as a business expense. Then there is also power, water, internet and phone. Its easy to start a business, just keep hammering away at a passion and you will make it.


----------



## Smllgas

You have to be carful how you do your taxes. Try to make as many deductions as possible!


----------



## AzJoe

louvit said:


> I am limited on income from Social Security. This month I went 200+ over my SS limit. But it say's I can make like 750 or so a month after expenses. (I do not keep track of gas or anything. I guess I better start.) Anything over this is treated as a trial month to see If I can return to work full time. you have 9 trial months in 5 years. I even went to the SS office and I still do not understand how this works. There is no way my disability would allow me to work any more than I do now. I have some issues I'd rather not discuss. I just happen to get a lot of long calls in the one month I went over my limit. I don't usually come close to my limit. I started doing this because the Dr. told me to get out some during the day.
> 
> If it matter I am 62 years old next week 3/3


From my understanding, we can make $500 without losing benefits, $800 and it goes into that trial month and the $1100 where we lose benefits. I'm in the same boat, can't work full time, and driving is easy when I get to choose the time. I just started with Uber, so not sure exactly how it works with disability.


----------



## Patrick Downey

I’m working for Uber here for a couple months and then there’s a form they sent me when I reported that I was working as for net income not grossing come because I’m self employed. If you’re under 24 months of having received benefits of security pay out that is financially not counting the 5 or 6 months you have to wait until you start getting paid, Then if you work over 45 hours in a month or earn over I believe it’s 840 or whatever it is then your immediately taken off benefits you’re ineligible for benefits anymore at that point. You have to start all over. You could look up it’s called the three tests rule of social security disability and that’s what you get exposed to in the first 24 months to pay benefits for self-employment. When you have 24 months over of paid benefits of receiving a check from Social Security for so disability then you can work up to 80 hours per month for your SGA over the SGA and you can make I’m not sure I think it’s 870, still net income. Then they used was called the countable income test to see whether you’re over the SGA. Contracting with
Uber which I’m driving for, if you to do the standard mileage you can deduct all Miles driving to and from a fare, and too the miles driving a fare. I can work the night shift for about 10 PM to about 4 AM on weekends so , Getting cleaning supplies stuff to clean up puke or in general, having things to hang puke bags in the car so they’re there for people to do that, a portable wet vac, or too paying for professional cleaning service like here we able to call Mr. Car Wash and they charge a monthly fee of $50 give or take some dollars to wash your car inside and clean and wipe it outside Everything for unlimited number of times. I do it once a week, that’s tax-deductible separate from the mileage deduction .


----------



## louvit

Patrick Downey said:


> I'm working for Uber here for a couple months and then there's a form they sent me when I reported that I was working as for net income not grossing come because I'm self employed. If you're under 24 months of having received benefits of security pay out that is financially not counting the 5 or 6 months you have to wait until you start getting paid, Then if you work over 45 hours in a month or earn over I believe it's 840 or whatever it is then your immediately taken off benefits you're ineligible for benefits anymore at that point. You have to start all over. You could look up it's called the three tests rule of social security disability and that's what you get exposed to in the first 24 months to pay benefits for self-employment. When you have 24 months over of paid benefits of receiving a check from Social Security for so disability then you can work up to 80 hours per month for your SGA over the SGA and you can make I'm not sure I think it's 870, still net income. Then they used was called the countable income test to see whether you're over the SGA. Contracting with
> Uber which I'm driving for, if you to do the standard mileage you can deduct all Miles driving to and from a fare, and too the miles driving a fare. I can work the night shift for about 10 PM to about 4 AM on weekends so , Getting cleaning supplies stuff to clean up puke or in general, having things to hang puke bags in the car so they're there for people to do that, a portable wet vac, or too paying for professional cleaning service like here we able to call Mr. Car Wash and they charge a monthly fee of $50 give or take some dollars to wash your car inside and clean and wipe it outside Everything for unlimited number of times. I do it once a week, that's tax-deductible separate from the mileage deduction .


I apologize, I did not read your complete thread because Iv'e been on it for years. I am allowed 9 months to to as much as I want. But If I make less than 840. a month and work less that 80 hours a month there is no effect on disability. I just work like 3 hours a day in the morning and I have been doing ok. I make my 200. or so a week and I get out of the house. The first few months I worked I made like 1500. a month and I was worried but I remembered I have 9 months to go over the 840. My issue is that what I get paid in cash is less than what uber has on their site. So how do I prove that I made less than 840.


----------



## Rat

louvit said:


> I guess I will call again and maybe ask for a supervisor. Or sit at the SSI office again for 4 hours... I really need to know the truth....also she said 870.00 not 840.00... Unreal that you can't get a straight answer. So far I only went over in February and March but am really concerned with the upcoming months. Mind you I only work 3-4 hours a day, I never thought I'd make over a grand a month doing this... I want to think that at tax time they will realize that after expenses like mileage I did not clear what uber paid me....
> 
> what I can't believe is that no one here is on disability trying to make a few bucks to pay bills.


I an


----------



## Sharryon12

Im having this same issue, I understand that If one is on disability , there are 9 trial work periods within 5 years time frame that someone is able to earn more then ( 840 ) .. But im confused about the substantial gainful activity ( 1170 ) which can cause discontinue of my benefits ... I was told I can work and make ANY amount up to 9 months for it to be considered trial period .. but does this pertain to the SGA amount?? I love driving but im counting pennies now so i dont go over this SGA Amount .. or am i aloud too for 9 times ??

Oh and through research i found this for the questions above ..

The* SSA does deduct certain *items in the calculation of countable earnings from self-employment by disabled persons. The deductions, or allowances, include all of the following:

• Unincurred business expenses, which are defined as business expenses not actually paid for, such as volunteer or unpaid help in the business or business equipment donated through a vocational training program
• Impairment-related business expenses, such as having to hire someone to drive the individual to work or otherwise assist the individual in the performance of work due to the individual's disability
• Regular business expenses

Read more: How is Substantial Gainful Activity (SGA) calculated for those who own their own business? | Investopedia http://www.investopedia.com/ask/ans...-who-own-their-own-business.asp#ixzz4wAcAXf67 
Follow us: Investopedia on Facebook


----------



## Oscar Levant

DAG said:


> I'm no expert, at all, on this. My hearsay is once you reach 62, SS will revert to whatever your eligible retirement is; that, often is a reduced amount unless you continued to pay in full amounts while on disability. After your post-62 checks start, you can make as much as you want on another gig. Just expect to pay appropriate income taxes.
> I REPEAT "I'm no expert".


You keep 2 ss dollars for every 1 dollar you earn over a certain amount (or is it the other way around? I forget, and... I forgot what the certain amount is ) until you are 66, then it won't matter. I don't know about disability pay, though. I turned 66 recently, so that was nice.

To be honest, I wish i had waited before signing up for SS payments. If I had waited until I was 66 ( or is it 65? ) I'd be getting a lot more per month, whichi I could really use. What I do get makes my car payment and some extra left over. they take out $132 per month for medicare/obamacare )


----------



## Bkkid4lyfe

I have a ? If a family member was born with a disability then the rquirements of the work hours for part time job is the same as well as excluding all bills to make sure you don't exceed the amount limited by SSD


----------

